# One of my better ebay scores



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

There was a thread a while ago about nice surprises you sometimes get. I got a good one in the mail today.

T-Jet track:
9" curve = 19pcs
9" st = 21
7" st = 1
6" st = 5
5" st = 2
X track = 2
cobblestone = 1
wiggle = 1
squeeze = 1
starter = 1
terminal = 2
hump = 1
bridge = 1
12" curve = 6
banked turn = 4 w/metal transition bracket
AFX 9" st = 2
loop = 2
blue AFX Russkit controllers = 2
power supplies = 2 different ones

All in very good shape, no rust, none broken. The rails are dull and will clean up nicely.

Oh yeah, and the cars:










None broken or cut. The Cuda F/C w/s post slightly bent. All have decals all over them. Most are solid rivet non-mag with shiny chrome wheels.

The #43 RR is a nice surprise (rated a #2 in Beers book). The Butterscotch colored Baja Bronco is a nice surprise. The orange Daytona with the wing intact and not even bent is a nice surprise. The Ferrari with wing that has not been reglued was a nice surprise. The Datsun in the box was a nice surprise. The real surprise was the painted 57 Nomad:










Under all that paint:










A chocolate brown Nomad! W/ 1970 dated chassis.

No one else bid on this and I don't know why.

Marty


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

How much?? And how was it posted?? I am just curious what might make others look away.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

This sounds very much like an auction I was watching. The lack of funds kept me from bidding. 

The odds are you still would have got it, but I would have driven the price up a few bucks. Really nice find!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

The starting bid was $99.99. I bid $100.01. Each car was described and in fact they pointed out that the Butterscotch Bronco was rare. They did not say what the original color of the Nomad was. It was in HO slot cars post 1970. I enlarged the pictures trying to get a better view of them. I honestly believed I was going to be outbid.

Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

BTW - look at how little wear is on the pick-up shoes on the Nomad. That is typical of all the cars.

Marty


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

Great find Marty! Good for you. Dave.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Yup, it was watched, though short lived on my watch list. It didn't take long for sanity to sink in that it was far out of my reach even at the opening bid. 

I had no idea the butterscotch bronco was rare. Sadly, I think the remnants of mine is shoved in the bottom of a rusty pit box down in sunny FLA, trapped in a storage unit for the rest of eternity..  Maybe I'll pretend it was yellow and try to make myself feel better.. :tongue: It ain't butterscotch anymore, nor does it look like an AFX bronco...


----------



## jlong (Feb 20, 2010)

That is a bargain. Plus you got an L&M car. The rarest AFX car in the world.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

*A great ebay sale for me*

Although I think its a fake and i'll get toasted, haven't received payment yet.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320530054638&ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I already sent the runner up a second chance auction (I have 2 of these cars anyway)
I also told him if he buys the 2nd chance, I would throw in 3 more cars for free.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Holy crap Ed!!! That's unreal!!!


----------



## TjetBill (May 8, 2010)

Plus you scored one of they few rare L&M Lolas in existence - that's really sweet!


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

Marty - nice score. I bid a lot and don't win very often. I tend to stay away auctions with high starting bids and would have downplayed this one with a quick glance at the L&M and the Turbo Turn on's. Easy for me to miss when scanning a whole bunch of listings but a really good deal when you take the time to really look at it. Great job!

Tom


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

bobwoodly said:


> Marty - nice score. I bid a lot and don't win very often. I tend to stay away auctions with high starting bids and would have downplayed this one with a quick glance at the L&M and the Turbo Turn on's. Easy for me to miss when scanning a whole bunch of listings but a really good deal when you take the time to really look at it. Great job!
> 
> Tom


I agree with you. The Petty RR, the orange Daytona, the Ferrai w/wing intact and the Cuda F/C caught my eye so I looked closer. The description that was very detailed about no cut wheel wells and nothing broken helped too.

I don't mind getting common T-Jet track because they can wear out or develope issues. Having replacements in good shape helps.

I can't wait to put the loop-the-loop track on my Tub Track!

Marty


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

A great story! For me the high price starting point on a load of stuff generally causes me to move on. I don't hit "watch" on lots that start out that high - part of it my be I don't want any more track either LOL, and I have a MINTY L&M Lola.....

Painted Nomad, WOW. Makes sense - brown was a good candidate for something brighter!


----------



## chriscobbs (Nov 20, 2003)

Nice win, I'm surprised that I missed the Bronco in my searches.

Auction Link


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Just curious, are you guys fooling around w/the L&M car? 
I haven't collected for many years & the Lola is among the cars I kept.


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

Dyno Dom said:


> Just curious, are you guys fooling around w/the L&M car?
> I haven't collected for many years & the Lola is among the cars I kept.


Yup we're fooling. There was a guy on ebay with am L&M car calling it Ultra Ultra rare, when it fact they are like rabbits and multiply on their own in my junk box. Same with the black shadow Can Am, I think I have a gallon can of goop I've cooked up with my extras of those. Trying to thin the herd.

Tom


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

I believe they are referring to this ebay auction

110530701030

"AURORA T JET SLOT CAR L & M CIGARETTE ULTRA ULTRA RARE "

"THIS IS ONE OF THE MOST RARE T-JET AURORA SLOT CARS IN THE WORLD. THIS HO SCALE GORGEOUS CAR IS ONE OF THE FEW THAT IS ACTUALLY ADVERTISING CIGARETTES. IT WAS DECIDED THAT KIDS TOYS WOULD NOT ADVERTISE TOBACCO OR ALCOHOL AND THIS IS ONE OF THE VERY FEW TOYS LEFT. THE CHASSIS IS GORGEOUS THE CONDITION IS STELLAR AND IT WORKS JUST PERFECT! "

It sold for the unheard of price of $8.55 + $4.85 shipping... Incredible! ! !


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

*Need your lucky charm*



Marty said:


> There was a thread a while ago about nice surprises you sometimes get. I got a good one in the mail today.!


Marty - finished second bidding 3 times yesterday on eBay. Do you have a lucky charm you can send me? :jest: 

Tom


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

bobwoodly said:


> Marty - finished second bidding 3 times yesterday on eBay. Do you have a lucky charm you can send me? :jest:
> 
> Tom


I have this RARE L&M Lola. I spin the wheels backwards and pat the drivers helmet for luck. I'll sell it to ya!

BTW - trust me, I have finished 2nd or worse on a LOT of auctions. 

Marty


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Nooooooooooooo don't melt Lolas....Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah*

Marty,

Man that is cool you got a brown Nomad under all that green and silver vintage paint. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

I have about 30 Lola bodies that are in the waiting stage for paint of other colors. Bruce made a mold for the rear wings and will be getting 20 of them when he gets back. Don't melt them...aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah 

Bob...Don't hurt Lola...zilla


----------

